# Broadchurch -- in America



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 10, 2013)

I see that there is a thread on Broadchurch already, but I'm not going to look at it any more than the first line that I saw, because we're just starting on it here in America. The first episode was this week, and I just saw it because I missed it on its first day.

Is the normal English model of detective show like this, where they spend a season solving one crime? I find that interesting, because American detective/crime shows have a new one every week, and it becomes a bit of a stretch really quickly in some cases. For instance, we watch Longmire, which is set in BFE Wyoming, and it's rather hard to believe they can come up with that many murders in the middle of nowhere. Even The Glades, set in Florida, seems to have more murders than should really be the norm. I could believe it if they did a show in Albuquerque, which I think averages a murder a day.

I think the only American show that has ever done a whole season on one crime was Twin Peaks (which I didn't watch).

It obviously gives a lot more room for character development and drama this way. And a reason not to miss an episode.

As if I needed a reason other than David Tennant. 

Anyway, I'm looking forward to seeing how this all develops, and how things work out.


----------



## HareBrain (Aug 10, 2013)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Is the normal English model of detective show like this, where they spend a season solving one crime?



No, the "classic" model is two (related) murders per episode. I think the one-per-season might be a continental European influence.

I note the US version of the Killing failed to solve the crime in even one season.

As for Twin Peaks ...


----------



## Mouse (Aug 10, 2013)

Didn't watch it meself, the accents irritated me cos they were so wrong. But anyway, if you're watching it thinking 'ooh scenery looks nice' it's all my neck of the woods.


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 10, 2013)

There have been multi-episode crime shows here in the UK before - usually two- or three-parters (like mini-series, but with 1-hour episodes), but it's more usual to have a crime solved within the hour, or two hours, of a single episode.


* Eyes Mouse's land grab suspiciously.  *

Yes, it's just a small example of Dorset's beautiful coastline.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 10, 2013)

Half of it was filmed in Somerset too, so nurr.  (Although I'm actually closer to West Bay than Clevedon).


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 10, 2013)

But the only bit that matters, the iconic hill half-worn away by the sea, is all Dorset.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 10, 2013)

Pah. Tis closer to me then 'ee anyways, mister.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 23, 2013)

I loved the exchange at the end of the third episode, where she invites him to dinner with her family. "Well, I don't like it, either, but it's what people do!" "Is it?" That was a great conversation. 

Is anybody else watching in America, or just me?


----------

